

KDE Software Compilation 4.7 Released - Tsiolkovsky
http://kde.org/announcements/4.7/

======
rkalla
I don't know if my attention span has gotten shorter or my willingness to dig
for information has, but when I see announcements like this I immediately look
for an overview video.

Gnome 3 used them to great effect. WordPress uses them with every release.

They are _brilliant_ methods of summarizing, in minutes, why you should care
about what this team has done.

I used to think screenshots were enough, but even now I'm annoyed enough at
the time it takes to try and understand context in every screenshot to
understand why some random popup/content-assist or hovering window is suppose
to impress me (it probably WILL impress me, but I have to dig for context,
which takes time).

I'm sure 4.7 has a slew of things in it that are drool worthy, but short of
grinding through YouTube, I don't know what.

------
mikemaccana
Doesn't the 'D' in KDE stand for 'desktop'? Which desktop users know what a
'software compilation' is?

